# What's the worst Pos handgun out there?



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

What is The worst P.O.S. hand gun you have ever had the misfortune of shooting or owning?

I would have to say the Hi-point Cf-380 fits that catagory for me.I still swear the frame is made from recycled milk jugs.It's a good thing I didn't own it!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Although I didn't own it, my friend had a 3" barrel 1911 style Llama that would NOT cycle no matter what he/we did. He did everything short of sending it off. He had one previously that worked fine and gave that one to his mother. We warned him not to buy another for himself as he was just LUCKY on the first one. But he said "ohhhh no, for $200 how can you go wrong. He later damn near gave it away a month or so later just so he wouldn't have to look at it (or listen to us!) anymore. :anim_lol:


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

in 1985 I bought a dan wesson 44V 44mag and it was nothing but problems:smt076.having warranty problems and being in west germany was a major pain.
pete


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

A friend of mine got a High Point .40 S&W at a gun show for 90 bucks. It actually cycled really well but was the most inaccurate bulky POS ever... and not inaccurate like a few inches left or right, High or Low, like bad enough that it was almost scary. Because the slide is milled out of a solid piece of aluminum it is really heavy and the frame is a super cheesy plastic the recoil was astronomical.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The one with no ammo:smt076:anim_lol:

Really. The worst one I ever shot was a Hastings..It was as ugly as it was useless as a pistol. That gun is not made under the Hi- Point name. I figured they make them big and ugly like that for those people stuck in 70's cop dramas where the bad guy has a jam or runs out of ammo and throws it at the good guy. I'd say if the big honkin' thing was to hit someone it would definitely make a mark :smt082

As a shooting tool? I guess they can be listed as a single shot..hahahaaaa!:watching:


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

Some one gave me a .22 revolver with the initials RG on it and it only has a 1'' barrel. On the frame it says it was made in Miami FL so I know RG does not stand for ruger. It does not matter what kind of ammo I use I cant even hit a pop can 3 yards away.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The worst gun I ever shot was a Walther P22. Thing had numerous failer to feeds every mag. I was thinking about getting one until I tried it... no thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The awful CZ100. I cannot express how difficult to shoot well the CZ100 is, at least in .40 caliber, in addition to being totally unreliable in the example I very briefly owned.

Fortunately, I bought it for only $100, and was able to trade it for a used S&W 19 in very good condition. Ah, the suckers at that gun shop. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a Raven Arms .25. I keep losing pieces to it but It's not that great anyway. I can't trust the saftey so I have to keep the chamber empty until i want to shoot it. I haven't shot it in over fifeteen years.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A Ruger 44 mag Black Hawk I believe it was. Nothing wrong with the gun other than it hurt like hell to shoot. In my book it's the wrong design for a cartridge with that much power. There was no way I could keep the gun from rotating in my hand. Every shot the web of my hand would end up jammed hard up against the hammer channel. Too much force and no support with that western six shooter design.


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had nothing but problems with Ruger pistols. Two P-97 .45's that would not feed the last round from the magazine (one was a replacement for the first) and a P-345 that had so many issues it would stress my typing skills trying to list them all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The NEW Hi-Point/Jennings/S&W Sigma. A collaboration between these 3 companies to make a totally new firearm that sucks like no other :smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

1. Start with a good gun 
2. Ask about 10,000 operators and wannabes to list features they want.
3. Add all the features on the list regardless of weight and price.

End up with the HK Mk.23. Accurate, reliable, yes... Overengineered, overbuilt, oversize, overweight and overpriced. Probably the best gun to shoot... if you are wearing a spacesuit.

In HK's defense, you give the customer what they ask for, even when they are wrong.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*my brother and law's gun*

It was a .25 caliber zinc pistol (i blocked out the name - edit - Lorcin) - it basically shoots 1 round and jams
- I cleaned it - it jammed/ I field stripped it and cleaned/oiled it - it jammed - I broke it down to it's component parts, and it jammed.

-at least its consistent


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The NEW Hi-Point/Jennings/S&W Sigma. A collaboration between these 3 companies to make a totally new firearm that sucks like no other :smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


I actually like my Sigma - no FTF or ejector problems after 1000 rounds.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know anybody who liked this gun,
just not very well designed:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

When I had my FFL I had to have a 1911 45 Auto so I bought an Auto Ordinance 1911. It wouldn't feed a full mag thru without either feed or extraction failures (2 to 3 per 7 round mag). In addition it wasn't accurate. With the FFL it cost $250 ands I took it to a gunsmith and put another $250 into it. He put in a match grade BBL, a full length guide rod and spring and polished the feed ramp. I had him also take the front sight down a little and he tighten it up. Once I got it back it was fully functional, accurate and for the most part reliable (Except truncated bullets) but it was still an Auto ordinance that I put $500 into in 1992. I would have to say that was the worst and I still have it. 

I bought a Sterling Pocket Pistol way back in the early 80's and it was the cheapest little auto that you could get with a trigger that is gritty and and off the pull scale but the little sucker is reliable and accurate way out to 3-4 feet. I still have it and I'm waiting for a gun buyback program that will pay at least $100 cash for it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

kenn said:


> It was a .25 caliber zinc pistol (i blocked out the name) - it basically shoots 1 round and jams
> - I cleaned it - it jammed/ I field stripped it and cleaned/oiled it - it jammed - I broke it down to it's component parts, and it jammed.
> 
> -at least its consistent


Sounds like a Jennings from the late 80's early 90's:smt082


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

thekobk said:


> Some one gave me a .22 revolver with the initials RG on it and it only has a 1'' barrel. On the frame it says it was made in Miami FL so I know RG does not stand for ruger. It does not matter what kind of ammo I use I cant even hit a pop can 3 yards away.


Haha....I have one of those,my father-in law gave me.It just sits in the bottom of the lock box.I should get it out and see how well those subsonic type rounds would due in it.It might make a good tackle box gun just in case you have a turtle that keeps picking at your stringer of fish.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> 1. Start with a good gun
> 2. Ask about 10,000 operators and wannabes to list features they want.
> 3. Add all the features on the list regardless of weight and price.
> 
> ...


That is the best description of the Mk. 23 I have ever read! Nicely done.


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

charles daly ems,the only single shot semiauto i ever owned


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Amt Dao .45


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

thekobk said:


> Some one gave me a .22 revolver with the initials RG on it and it only has a 1'' barrel. On the frame it says it was made in Miami FL so I know RG does not stand for ruger. It does not matter what kind of ammo I use I cant even hit a pop can 3 yards away.


I had an RG for a while, too! Mine had the 3" barrel; obviously, it was the target version. :mrgreen:

The barrel was held on by a sleeve with a collar that wrapped around the muzzle, then extended back to the frame where it was pinned in place. The trigger pull was about 15 pounds in DA mode, but when thumb-cocked for SA firing, it actually INCREASED to around 20 pounds! Reloading was accomplished by unscrewing the cylinder pin and removing it, allowing the cylinder to flop open on a tiny pivoting bar. You then needed to take the cylinder pin and poke the empty cases out of the chambers from the front side, one at a time, before reloading and "reassembling" the gun.

I used to keep it in my tacklebox when I lived in in the deep south, loaded with shotshells, for dealing with poisonous snakes. One day my buddy was trying to dispatch a snake, and he accidentally dropped it in the water, never to be seen again. He was apologetic, but I told him not to worry, because there was no way I was ever gonna miss that piece of crap.

I got a nice little Jennings J-22 to replace it. BIG step up! :smt023 :mrgreen:


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

what is wrong with it? i just bought one a few weeks ago.


----------



## WoodLark (Jun 13, 2008)

Grendel P-10. I was able to successfully fire a total of 3 shots from it!


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

Had to be the first .45 I ever owned. It was used and just had Falcon written on it. Never seen another one since. Feed was OK, functioned OK, but the darned thing ejected the cases straight back into my face. Lucky I'm religious about wearing safety type glasses. I had a string of bleeding circles across my forehead. I got rid of it after a couple of months. Now that I look it up, it may (I repeat MAY) have been a Peregrin prototype. So, some collector probably got lucky. All I know is that my next .45 was a Parkerized Colt 1911 that digested pretty much everything I fed it, and didn't leave my face bloodied.



hawcer said:


> What is The worst P.O.S. hand gun you have ever had the misfortune of shooting or owning?
> 
> I would have to say the Hi-point Cf-380 fits that catagory for me.I still swear the frame is made from recycled milk jugs.It's a good thing I didn't own it!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

dannyb said:


> Now that I look it up, it may (I repeat MAY) have been a Peregrin prototype.


As I understand it, the Peregrine Falcon was a straight-up copy of the Bren Ten, not a 1911.

STI makes/made a 1911 type called Falcon.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

gmaske said:


> A Ruger 44 mag Black Hawk I believe it was. Nothing wrong with the gun other than it hurt like hell to shoot. In my book it's the wrong design for a cartridge with that much power. There was no way I could keep the gun from rotating in my hand. Every shot the web of my hand would end up jammed hard up against the hammer channel. Too much force and no support with that western six shooter design.


Whaaaat??? The Blackhawk (Super Blackhawk) advanced the .44 mag cartridge further than the venerable N frame ever thought about doing. The design was perfect for the caliber. The thick cylinder walls and heavy frame made it perfect for hand loading and stretching the limits of the 44 magnum.
The single action design is intended to roll in your hand. It helps with recoil and follow up shots.

You want pos, lets talk about the FIE Arminius

http://www.armsbid.com/8webpix/1521.jpg


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

That's why I said "May". This was a bit after I first started with hand guns, so it was probably about 1989. The store where I bought it went out of business a long time ago. I Googled Falcon and came up with the Bren Ten stories. They did say that Peregrine had made a couple of prototypes including a .45 in the Falcon line along with their copy of the Bren Ten, so I guessed. You may very well be right, although I did get on the STI site and saw a double-stack "Eagle" but not a single stack "Falcon." An article I found that talks about the STI Falcon describes it as a snub nose .45 resembling the Colt Officer's version but lighter. I remember this thing as being the same size as a friend's 1911 A1 when we lay them side by side at the range. Anyway, I'm not making any hard and fast claims - I didn't know diddly about 1911s and such in those days. All I know is that I had a gunsmith fiddle with the ejector on the thing and it still sent the cases straight back at my head. Not a pleasant experience at all.
:smt021



Mike Barham said:


> As I understand it, the Peregrine Falcon was a straight-up copy of the Bren Ten, not a 1911.
> 
> STI makes/made a 1911 type called Falcon.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

The worst revolver was my first gun ever, a Taurus Model 83, in nickel. Crunchy action, the face of the cylinder wasn't flat, so when it got hot and had some residue on the front of it, it wouldn't turn. The timing was a mile off, and the rifling on the barrel was non existant in the middle, and very shallow up near the forcing cone. At the muzzle end, it was very deep and rough, better to catch the lead with. 2 trips to FL got some of the issues resolved, but they refused to change the barrel, so I sold it to some dope who knew the problems it had, but bought it anyway. I bought a Dan Wesson Model 15 and loved it.

In autos, there's a 3 way tie for the worst. My first 1911 was an AMT Hardballer. There wasn't one thing right on it, and it jammed constantly. I sent it back to AMT and it was only slightly better. I sold it and then bought a Colt Commander, thinking, "It costs almost 3 times what the AMT did, it should be great!" I thought wrong, it was nearly as jam prone as the AMT was, and after having Colt and a local gunsmith work on it, it wasn't any better. Colt scratched it all up too! I haven't owned a 1911 since. My $350 EAA Witness makes them look sick, it never jams, and feels a lot better in my hand than any 1911 ever did. It also holds 3 more rounds.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

submoa said:


> 1. Start with a good gun
> 2. Ask about 10,000 operators and wannabes to list features they want.
> 3. Add all the features on the list regardless of weight and price.
> 
> ...


That has got to be your funniest post's EVER.


----------

